# Theme chooser & Kernel



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm using JT's ICS build 6.5 edited for Samsung Showcase and I have a few questions If someone wouldn't mind answering them for me.

1st. Where did the theme chooser that was in other cm7 builds go and is there another way to switch themes easily with the build I have?

2nd. What would be the best kernel to use with this build? I was using Imoseyon lean kernel sch i500 on the stock TW rom before switching to cm7 today. Would that kernel work in cm7 or should I use another?

3rd and last question. how can I tell if im in 3g mode? On the notification bar I just get signal strength bars and no indicator of 3g or 1x is there a way to change this? I like seeing what speed Im connected at.

I know this is a lot of question but if someone could answer any or all of them I would be greatly thankful.


----------



## ronnie8890 (Aug 12, 2011)

Let's clear up a little confusion you have. ICS build 6.5 is more or less a unofficial CM9 not cm7. They are 2 totally different beasts. Cm7 is gingerbread based and cm9 is ICS 4.0+ based.

1. This is not a complete cm9 build. Theme Chooser will not work until it is modified to work with the new files/file system of Android 4.0. If/when the cm team makes that happen.

2.don't use touchwiz kernels on mtd roms. That's like asking for a bootloop. Also don't use CM7 mtds kernels on any Android 4.0 based roms. If you want to use a kernel other than the stock one that comes with the rom. Then you can use Glitch kernel for ICS.

3.The data indicator is above the signal bars. It will either be a small 3g or 1x symbol.

Hope that all makes sense to you.


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for answering my questions along with clearing up the rest. much appreciated.


----------

